# See who has read thread?



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Is there any way a person starting the thread can see who has read it. 
ie thread viewed by x, x, x, x, x,x x,x ,x

?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I've read it! ;D

(does that help? )


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

errr... not that I know of (never heard of a mod that will do that either).

Can't really understand why it would be needed either to tell the truth (that's not to say it's a bad idea - just that I can't think of a reason for it :-/ )

oh - i've also read this as well


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And I've read this too


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Oh, and I think I replied as well :


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Oh, and I think I replied as well :


no, No! Do you drag yourself into this debate......

Oh what the heck.

are you sure?

I didn't get an email..... 

Right then. Think my coat is just over there ---->
I'll go and get it right now. Â :-[


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I have never seen this thread in my life. In fact I know not what a thread is.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> I have never seen this thread in my life. In fact I know not what a thread is.


something a needle pulls? :-/

or was that a name I should call myself?

It's all getting blurry :-X


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> no, No! Do you drag yourself into this debate......


Yep: I'm always in the middle of it  ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Is there any way a person starting the thread can see who has read it.
> ie thread viewed by x, x, x, x, x,x x,x ,x
> 
> ?


Just realised, Andy: one and the same person would have read this thread 9 times : 
D'you think this person would have understood it having it read so many times


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No, I'm not upping my post count 8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

I'am not ;D upping mine 8)


----------

